# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello

## Julie

Hi Everyone, 

Im Julie and new to all this so be gentle with me  :Smile:

----------


## Reddevil

ooo we are gentle  :Stick Out Tongue:  welcome to fish-keeping.com Julie

----------


## lost

Welcome julie we are all gentle here but not so sure about this red guy

----------


## Gary R

Hi Julie

And welcome to fish-keeping   :Wink: 




> Welcome julie we are all gentle here but not so sure about this red guy


and  :lol2:  at lost

----------


## berley

Hello and welcome julie, nice to see you here  :Smile:

----------


## djprincessx

Hi Julie! I hope we can help you in your fish keeping endeavours!!! It is a very fun hobby that is addicting  :laugh:  We are here to answer your questions and there are no stupid questions!!! Hope we can help!!!

----------


## Timo

Hello Julie, welcome to Fish Keeping  :Big Grin:

----------

